# Water pan in a charcoal grill...yes...no?



## SherryT (Feb 5, 2018)

So I have a MB charcoal bullet, modded...legs/base (credit to RingsRUs for Behren's bucket as the base), vents, gaskets, holes in the coal pan, used threaded rods as legs on the coal pan...the whole shebang. 

Bottom line...the only place to hold the water pan is now the bottom grate.

While I "do" understand the intended function of using a water pan in a smoker (moisture/heat sink), I've read a LOT of posts from those who use an ELECTRIC smoker saying they don't use a water pan and why, so now I'm wondering if one is ABSOLUTELY necessary in a CHARCOAL smoker.

If I can control my temps using the vents (so far, so good I think), can I not simply place something on the bottom grate (foil, pizza pan, etc) to deflect the heat and catch drippings (which also seem to be "part" of the water pan's intended function)?

Thanks


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)

I use a 1/4" steel plate in my WSM 14.Works great,no muss,no fuss.I seasoned it like CI and I just scrape it every couple weeks as most drippings that hit it vaporize and add flavor.It acts as a heat sink and deflector as you said.Some people use nothing at all.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

I put a huge landscaping brick in my water pan. Cover with foil. Or no water pan and just a foiled food grate. Also you can just put empty aluminum pan for dripping..  But no more water pan for me. Steam caused dripping water in the lid at times..  nasty


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

Looky!  Lol..:p
. Works good. Has room for 4 racks


----------



## SherryT (Feb 5, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Looky!  Lol..:p
> . Works good. Has room for 4 racks
> View attachment 352875



OK...so just how many smoker do you HAVE??? o_O


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

One is like yours but electric


----------



## cansmoke (Feb 5, 2018)

I use a water pan in both my charcoal offset barrel and my electric. I find it helps stabilize the temp in the offset.  There is a secondary purpose when you substitute stock for water and that is that is moisture is being absorbed into the meat, it may as well be flavoured.

I've heard a number of chefs, Michael Smith amongst them have the mantra "ADD FLAVOUR AT EVERY STEP"


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh it helps stabilize temps alright.. keeps them under 230°  100% of the time in a bullet smoker.. and the steam will make black pools of nasty stuff in the smoker and on the ground.  Not sure if it will impart flavor. But it does slow down cooking. If you have a modified bullet you can control temps via dampers, I would spritz meat and 86 the water pan. I would be careful using water in a well used smoker. The interior is all black and that stuff will end up on your food if it has condensation.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh.. should add that it drips most if you have lower temps trying to warm or cold smoke. No heat to evaporate the condensation.. don't try to cold or warm smoke in a bullet with water pan that has liquid. Trust me. :oops:


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 5, 2018)

I do not use water in my water pan in my WSM.  It is just a heat deflector to me.  I also don't put anything in it (sand, gravel, clay, etc).  Learning to control your chamber heat with the amount of hot coals you load on the cold charcoal, and vent control, is all part of the art of smoking with a bullet.  It can take a little while to master, but is so satisfying. Saves fuel too.

I've gone the full range from water to no water to a temp controller to now no water/no controller.  The type and make of fuel you use can make a difference too.  Finding what works best for you is all part of the fun.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 6, 2018)

22 WSM, no water in the pan, just foil it for easy cleaning. I like to cook at 250-260. 

Chris


----------

